# Back Pack Tackle Box/Bag



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Anyone have experiance with these? The one I seen was made by Tackle logic and was selling for $25 at Gander Mountian. Does everything seem to have a place and is it easily accessable? Does it seem too combersome? Any info good or bad would be appriciated.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

I've got the tackle logic backpack but rarely use it. Instead, I use the "fanny pack" or belt-pouch type of deal made by Plano. The backpack is cool if you hike a long way to a fishing hole and then you sit and fish the *same* spot from shore for a while. However, if you are like me and don't stay at a spot long and mostly wade, then the fannypack is better. It is hard to reach anything in the backpack while you are wearing it especially if you are wading and you have to exit the water a lot of times to get anything out of the backpack. The fannypack doesn't hold quite as much but everything is easily reached if you wear it with the pouch facing to the front. The backpack also seemed to bother me a bit while casting. Finally, I've found the fannypack to be a big help as a rod holder when you are unhooking a fish or tying a new lure on while standing in the water and it makes a good belt for my waders .

Steve


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I fish tournys in someone elses boat. I have one of these but a larger one. I think I paid $45 from Bass Pro Shops. It makes it easy to carry when you have rod and reels in your hands also.


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

I use the one from Cabelas. Most of the storage is in the front, and the larger of the two pockets folds down into a surface where you can work. It also has a large area for storing jigs, flies, etc. The straps for holding the rod when re-rigging or for carrying a second rod works nice as well. I'll sometimes carry two for smallmouth -- one for the slow stuff (tubes/worms) and one to hit the aggressive ones (surface plugs). The cost was reasonable as well.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Alter said:


> I've got the tackle logic backpack but rarely use it. Instead, I use the "fanny pack" or belt-pouch type of deal made by Plano. The backpack is cool if you hike a long way to a fishing hole and then you sit and fish the *same* spot from shore for a while. However, if you are like me and don't stay at a spot long and mostly wade, then the fannypack is better.
> 
> Steve


thats what I was thinking. I had one from Falmera(sp?) and thought it was the dumbest thing ever when it was bought for me. After I used it, I loved it. Then the main zipper broke. I looked at the plano one and the one from flaburea was a bit bigger. When I wade however I usually wear a vest and stuff everything in it. I'm looking for something for bass and panfish that I hike for but like you I don't stay in one place all the time


thanks for the input!!!


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

I got the 3306 from cabelas for christmas. 

I have used it once and so far I like it. If you plan on doing a lot of wading and moving around I would get a smaller side pack for that. For me, this will come in handy for Carp and Catfishing, where I may walk a ways but stay in the same area general once am there. I will be able to load all my gear in there, then have free hands for my rods and nets. I will probably fix it up to hold some of these for me as well by spring so it will be even better. This bag opens on top and in the middle, when you open the middle it folds out and you have access to everything. I keep the top loaded with hooks, weights, pliers, rigs and stuff like that. I keep the bottom loaded with baits, scales, dips and things like that. For the purpose I bought it for I am sure it will perform well.


----------

